# Kians_Mummy eBay Wedding Journal



## Kians_Mummy

First off I'll introduce myself. My name is Courtney, I am 20 years old, been with my partner for coming up to 2 years and known each other for all of our life :). We've been engaged just over a year and living together the same :), we also have the most beautiful 6 month old little boy called Kian.

We don't have a date set just yet as we want to get married when Kian is walking and we can't guarantee when that will be! Although OH said I can look at the prices of things etc.

We won't be properly arranging it until October when we will be going to a Wedding Fair but I have made this journal to keep note of everything etc. and to ask questions and so and so.


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Well at the moment we are discussing the idea of getting married at the Stadium of Light as Michael is Sunderland fan! At the moment for the room we have been looking at it is going to cost us £515 alone for the room hire. Michael says that this includes the Registrar fees but I am a little unsure about that! 

My dad seriously won't be happy about getting married in the SoL because both me and my dad are Newcastle fans but I love the rooms there and I don't know just love the idea of getting married there!

The theme that I want to stick with is Red & White although I am a little unhappy because Michael's cousin has just recently got married and her dress is the one that I want :(.

Apart from the room hire the rest is going to be so cheap. I have seen a few lovely dresses on eBay that I like :).


----------



## NuKe

new stalker! welcome to the bride section!!! And I'm with you, I'd be very suprised if the registrar fees are included, you deal with them separately!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Thank you :).
I told him I don't think it is but he said to ring tomorrow to and ask about it. I can't though as we need to decide on where because I am sure the registrar fees are different for different venues


----------



## NuKe

The way the one in my area works is there's a set fee for an "outside venue" i.e. not in the registry office.


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Well at the moment the venues we have in mind are:
Stadium of Light
Registry Office
Usworth Holy Trinity Church (where both my OH and LO was Christened)
I am unsure if I can get married in that church though as I am not Christened


----------



## NuKe

I'm no help on that front at all hun sorry! We aren't religious at all! Hopefully you can find out soon!


----------



## Mynx

Another new stalker :) 

I'm with you and Nuke.. I'd also be surprised if the registrar fees are included! For our venue, the civil ceremony fees are included (basically the cost of the "permission" for the venue to hold weddings) but not the fee for the registrar, which in our area is £390 for him/her to come out on a Saturday! 

Dont worry about your cousin's wife having the dress you wanted, I'm sure there'll be another one out there for you!


----------



## Mynx

Kians_Mummy said:


> Well at the moment the venues we have in mind are:
> Stadium of Light
> *Registry Office*
> Usworth Holy Trinity Church (where both my OH and LO was Christened)
> I am unsure if I can get married in that church though as I am not Christened

If you get married in a registry office then the costs are all-in, you wont have to pay registrar fees (that's how it works in our borough) For example, we were going to be getting married in our local registry office in the smallest room and it was going to cost us £90, and that included a copy of the marraige certificate. We've since changed that to getting married at our venue and we have to pay the registrar £390 to come out to the hotel to do the ceremony. The ceremony levy charged by the hotel (£100) is included in our venue package.


----------



## Kians_Mummy

My friend got married at the Sunderland Civic Centre (the one we would want) and she said it cost her £200 but I don't know if that was because she arranged it in just under 2 months because she was pregnant.

I have just asked OH when would he like to get married and he said if we are sticking with the red and white them he would like to get married in Autumn 2012 or Autumn 2013 but no later than that because we are TTC #2 in 2014 :). 

How long does it usually take to plan a wedding?


----------



## Mynx

I'd have thought it would be the same costs at the registry office regardless of when you book it tbh. Going by our own local registry office prices, I think alot of it depends on the actual day, weekends are more expensive than weekdays and also the size of the room. One of the rooms at our registry office seats alot more people and is around £300 whereas the small one we had originally booked can only seat 40 people and was £90 including marraige certificate :flower: 

As for how long it takes to plan a wedding... how long is a piece of string!
Just remember that you put the word "wedding" on the front of anything and not only will they charge you at least double the normal price, but it can also take a couple of months longer to get hold of than you would expect lol! 
We set a date in March for our wedding and we get married in September of this year .. so that gave us 6 months and we're cruising along nicely atm.. I have pretty much everything sorted out now aside from a few little bits and pieces and just the payments for the venue and registrar to be sorted :thumbup: 

Dont forget you'll need to sort out your Notice of Marraige too! Your local civic centre/registry office will be able to advise you on when is the latest time you can do it :)


----------



## Kians_Mummy

This time last year, it cost my friend £160 and that was for a big room which held 100 people. 

I would love to be able to get married at the SoL but I will get married where ever because a wedding is what you make it :). OH said he doesn't want something too big as we are only inviting around 30-40 people, which are out close family and around 10 close friends!

My brothers Godmother is making our cake for us, she made my sons Christening cake for us as a present and it was gorgeous so I can't wait!

Funny thing is my stepmum has just told me about the Notice of Marriage!

I have found 2 gorgeous dresses on eBay, both the same sort of design but I can't decide. OH wants me to work out who I want as bridesmaids etc. before looking at dresses :)


----------



## Mynx

Wow £160 for a room that holds 100 people is a really good price :thumbup: 

Will you be having any input into your cake design? Or is it going to be a surprise? My future SIL is sorting our cake out and I'm not allowed to know anything about it apart from that it'll be on a square base.. the venue needed to know what shape it was so they could sort out a round or square table :haha: I've gotta say, it's been pretty frustrating not knowing!! 

How many bridesmaids/flower girls are you planning on having? x


----------



## Kians_Mummy

She has asked if I want the whole tradition 3 tier cake but that is it! She said she needs to know the date of the wedding 6 months prior so she can start making it. I didn't even know what sort of cake she made Kian for his christening until it turned up!

I want one flowergirl who will be my 3 year old sister and I think 2 bridesmaids but I don't know who! I have just been looking at the flowergirl and bridesmaid dresses, I don't know whether to have them in the same dresses as each other or the same style of dress as the one I like for me!


----------



## Mynx

Aww so it'll be a surprise then! Glad to hear I'm not the only one in the dark regarding the cake! 

It's probably best to decide who you want to be bridesmaid first and then find a style that'll suit them both .. if you cant find a style to suit both of them, then just have them in the same colour ... it's all about personal choice tbh tho!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I am thinking about have Mia (my sister) as a flowergirl then the bridesmaids being older, I have two friends in mind!


----------



## Mynx

There you go! Start having a look around for styles of dress that you think will suit them :) Do you want them in long dresses or a more shorter, cocktail dress feel? Strapless? Sparkly? That kind of thing :) There's so many designs to choose from too! 

Flower girl dresses are adorable, all 3 year olds look cute and gorgeous in frills and lots of tulle! :cloud9:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I haven't actually thought of the bridesmaids yet! I have found 2 I like for me and loads I like for Mia. I need to choice whether to have the dresses in white or ivory lol.

Here are the Wedding Dress I like really cheap too £18 on eBay! I am very small chested so was thinking maybe the first one with it having the band underneath the boobs as it will make them look slightly bigger iykwim? Lol
 



Attached Files:







wedding dress.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 0









wedding dress 2.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mynx

I agree about the band giving the illusion of bigger jubblies yes! 

Be careful with the prices on Ebay tho.. alot of the time when you put in the size and colour in the drop down menu it'll show you the real price.. they often have the cost of the petticoat listed instead! Oh and be wary of extortionate shipping prices.. I've seen a few that have £80 shipping fees :shock:


----------



## Shabutie

I am getting married in a church, and I have not been christened. My OH has, but we were never asked about it, so I think you would be fine. Church weddings can be expensive though, mine is £700+ for a CoE, but the CoE down the road from us is £335.

Have fun planning! and hope you get to set your date soon!

:flower:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I just looked and its £68.00 but that still isn't bad, it's a gorgeous dress! My OH saw it and loves it but I have told him I don't like it haha! He is busy talking to his friend about the wedding at the moment and wants to ask him to be his best man! I can see him bringing the wedding closer to be honest! He has been looking at tucks and everything bless him.

He nearly had an heart attack as I told him we're not getting married until he starts doing the housework! Haha.

He said I will need a new engagement ring as a wedding ring and my engagement would look daft as it's big etc. I love this ring I don't want a new one :(


----------



## Mynx

If you're after a bargain tux, then I cant recommend Asda highly enough! My OH got his for around £50 including delivery and it's very good quality :thumbup:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

:O That is really good price! I think I will have to tell him about it :D

I think I am moving a little too fast for him haha. He only decided this afternoon we will start *slowly* planning everything, so far I know who my flower girl/bridesmaids are going to be and found a dress I like lol


----------



## Mynx

Here's the link to the tux :) 

It's always good to get things decided in your head hun, and besides, men have to realise that when it comes to organsing a wedding, us girlies are really not gonna waste any time! :haha:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

That tux is gorgeous! I'll definitely be showing him that :D. Really good for the price too :).
Yeah we were planning the wedding last year when we moved into this place then we got a shock as the night we moved in and had a huge house party I found out I was pregnant. Before that we were actively TTC but then we started NTNP lol


----------



## tmr1234

when we was getting hitched the 1st time about 4 yrs ago i got that wedding dress the 1st 1 from china it was so well made and looked and felt so nice it was from ebay as well just rember that it wouldn't be 100% like the pic.


----------



## Kians_Mummy

_I haven't posted in here in a while :O.
We haven't been talking much about the wedding since the other night as our poor kitty has broken his leg .

OH has said that he doesn't care where we get married because a wedding is what you make it   So at the moment it looks like it is the registry office but as OH said it will still be perfect.

I can't wait to have the same surname as LO and OH  oh the we have 2 dates to choose from OH has said 13th June 2012 (my 21st! :O ) and sometime in 15th October 2013. So I guess I will have to wait and see! _


----------

